# EI dosing in low tech tank



## logi-cat (12 Oct 2012)

How much dosing do i need to do in a low tech tank? 25l tank, with 11w of light. there will be a fair amount of plants but not too much, more likely to be ferns and mosses


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Oct 2012)

You probably don't even need to dose mate, I have for low tech nanos and don't dose any, because its suck a small talk its almost not worth it. I would save some money and just concentrate on your plant care. Remove dead leaves etc. I think that will be more than ample

 

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## BigTom (12 Oct 2012)

Yeah, assuming you've not got an inert substrate I'd only dose if you start seeing deficiencies.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (12 Oct 2012)

Maybe dose some traces as a preventative measure, in a tank that small it will cost very little. By time you see any deficiencies it may be too late to save the plant. I agree with OP's though you probably won't need to.


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Oct 2012)

Hi,
  How can anybody say whether someones tank needs to be dosed or not just based their own tank? Unless the OP has exactly the same water, same routine, same stocking, same PAR and so forth, it's never a good idea to make these assumptions about another persons tank. Also, what does the size of the tank have to do with the price of coffee beans in Columbia? The plants have no idea what size tank they are in. 

If anything, why not assume the opposite? Why not assume a tank should be dosed and then withdraw the nutrient loading if you can get away with it? Why wait for a deficiency and then have to clean it up? This makes no sense to me. I would rather try to avoid problems in the first place and not have to troubleshoot.

Barr's standard non-CO2 dosing goes something like this:
Add about 1/8  teaspoon of KNO3 per 20USG once a week or two. 
Add about 1/32 teaspoon of KH2PO4 per 20USG once a week or two.
Add about 1/32 teaspoon Trace per 20USG once a week or two or, alternatively, about 1/4 teaspoon per 20USG of Seachem Equilibrium or other popular remineralizing agent once every week or two.

Cheers,


----------

